# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم التابلت الصينى سوفت ويير(Chinese Tablet)  طلب لودر لبرسيسور 6820

## فاروق25

السلام عليكم اخواني ادا امكن لودر+تعاريف لتفليش هاتفي وهو سامسونغ اس3 مقلد كوري لانه يشتغل وبعد يبلوكي وبعد دلك يعد تشغيل نفسه اردت تفليشه لكنني لم استطع ارجوا المساعدة وبارك الله فيكم

----------

